# A Bag Lady



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Here is me as The Bag Lady




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Inexpensive, easy to get dressed as and fun as well!

TC


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love your Bag Lady!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Great costume, and probably would get you quite a few double-takes as well!


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

TC


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Curtesy with a corn cob pipe, I LOVE it! Great bag lady, Costumer.


----------

